# Cancer and Flaxseed Oil w/Cottage Cheese??



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I know this sounds weird but when our dog was diagnosed with cancer months and months ago (we've since lost her) I scoured the internet looking for all kinds of information. I came across a couple sites where people were swearing by mixing some flaxseed oil and cottage cheese and eating it every day. I saw claims of people eating and dogs and cats. Some even claimed that over time when they went in for testing, their cancer cells had actually disappeared. How much this mixture had to do with that I don't know. I continued to read claims of folks that were told their pets had weeks or maybe months to live and said their cat or dog was still going strong 2-3 years later. 

Anyway, I figured I had nothing to lose (they are both healthy ingredients) so I started feeding it to my dog. Here appetite bounced back, she was full of energy and though she had a lump in her leg that proved the cancer was surely there, she really did seem to have a significant improvement after about 2-3 weeks of this regimen. I gave it to her for about 2-3 months. I had caught so much crap about how crazy I was and how it wasn't doing anything and how I needed to realize that there was nothing I could do to save her, I stopped giving it to her. Within a few weeks, she got very, very sick. Her liver problems seemed to reveal themselves and we had to put her down. 

Does anyone think this could have been what improved her sprit, appetite and overall condition, or do you think I'm crazy like the rest of 'em? 

I truly think it was helping. Anyone else ever hear anything like this?


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

I've heard of this! You're not crazy and I'm very sorry about your pets  Give me a day or two and I'll dig up what I have on this info. I save so many back issues of various magazines and articles, it takes me a bit LOL


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, thank you for your reply. I'm anxious to see what you find.


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

Still looking. I found this link in the meantime:

http://www.eattheapple.com/petcancer.htm


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you. That was very interesting. It sounds a little more well known than I had thought. I really wish the word would get out on this. I feel like if I had continued it, she would have been around a lot longer. There was an unbelievable change in her when she was eating this mixture. She was like a puppy again. 

It sure can't hurt anything, so it's worth a try. I'd love to find some studies on it.


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

I finally found it. I have the amounts for dogs but I'm unsure for cats. Do an internet search for Shirley's Wellness Cafe and write to her. She may be able to tell you.

1/4 cup lowfat (1%) cottage cheese mixed with 1 1/2 tablespoon of organic flaxseed oil served twice a day. Brand recommended for the oil is Barlean's.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I will search for Shirley's Cafe and see if I can find anything for cats so I can post it here for people to try. 

Thank you so much for looking for this info. I really appreciate it.


----------

